# Starting to show color



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yesterday morning 2 baby guppies were showing some color. One was yellow and one was orange. It's like Christmas finding what colors will show up lol


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Fun! About how old are they?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

a little over a month old. I am on vacation right now visiting family, I cant wait to get home and see if anyone else got any color


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Guessing that was on their tales? Next step will be mating action, which they start at like the 3 month point, or so. I can't believe how fast mine grow nowadays. Not sure if it is the food I switched to, but they take off.


----------

